
OK Bye – Co-live large in exchange for 3hrs/day agency work - bartproost
https://no-lick.com/okbye/?ref=ih
======
bartproost
The story: I'm a remote dev, it took me a while to get where I am now, working
for fun brands on challenging projects, while also working on my own side-
projects.

A while ago I watched a James Bond movie, and thought "I want to have access
to that kind of luxury, but would be embarrassed to keep it to myself". I came
up with the idea to set up a network of talented devs + designers, and to give
them access to perk-filled mansions all over the globe, in return for a few
hours of fun agency work a day. The idea would be to live a stress-free life,
since running a start-up is stressful enough by itself.

I personally love the idea of having a few bases in this world, always
surrounding myself with talent.

A few weeks ago I got a fun job in for Red Bull Music Academy, and was
wondering if I could shape this into a try-out for the idea. Red Bull gave me
permission to post this here, and are excited about it.

I'd love to hear what you guys think + I'd love to involve people I haven't
worked with before. What would it take to make this project interesting for
you as a potential member?

